# How to make simple, insulated ceiling?



## bluegroove (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all
I've bought my first house and my garage is going to be a workshop.  

I'd like to put in some kind of very quick, simple, partially insulated ceiling in order to help keep the heat in. 

My thought is to attach something to the bottom of the rafters and be done with it.  But what should I attach?

Some kind of foam board? Sheets of plastic stapled up?   I like quick, easy and cheap.  I don't want to cause moisture problems or create a fire hazard either.

What do you think?  thanks much!


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 12, 2010)

Got some pictures to post and share?


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 12, 2010)

not yet.  I haven't moved in.  I'm just thinking ahead.


----------



## LnJsdad (May 31, 2010)

Honestly, it is your new home, do it right the first time.   Get yourself some drywall and do most of it up, then put bat insulation in between the rafters and you are good to go.

You can even get the insulation rolls that have the craft paper edges on it so all you do is attach it to the rafters then drywall over and you are done.


----------

